# Gheenoe/motor question



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2008)

What do you boys think would happen if I put an 18hp motor on the back of a 13' gheenoe that is rated for a 5 hp motor?  The motor on weighs about 50 lbs so weight is not an issue.  I know torque would be if I hit it hard coming out of the hole, but if I took it easy out of the hole you think there would be any issues?  I know this is about a dumb of an idea as a man could come up with, but it sure would be fun to try it out!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2008)

Just cause you got it dont mean you got to use all of it. If I sit up front It will off set the weight or the hp of the motor.  Up front on point all the time.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 18, 2008)

Bad idea.  I would have thought a 18hp would weigh more than 50lbs.

Human nature says if you got it you will use it


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 18, 2008)

*Gheenoe and motor*



SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> What do you boys think would happen if I put an 18hp motor on the back of a 13' gheenoe that is rated for a 5 hp motor?  The motor on weighs about 50 lbs so weight is not an issue.  I know torque would be if I hit it hard coming out of the hole, but if I took it easy out of the hole you think there would be any issues?  I know this is about a dumb of an idea as a man could come up with, but it sure would be fun to try it out!




I can tell you from my personal experience.  Hold on to your hat!  The Scream Machine at Six Flags can't hold a candle to that ride!  I have a 13 foot Riverhawk (Gheenoe), and about 4 years ago we put a 15HP Mariner on it and set out across Lake Iamonia in north FL.  Me in the back and a friend in the front.....total about 450 lbs not including the motor.   The ride was stable while straight ahead, and turns were "carved/deep" although the gunnels were pretty close to the waterline in the turns!  The "squat" was pretty low especially coming out of the hole....and we had to let off the throttle slowly to keep water from rolling over the transom.....which it did....lots of it!  The boat handled it,  _but_ it definately was too much motor.....you easily "felt" that "edge" between fun and disaster.  I made darn sure I had the kill switch cord firmly attached and a life jacket on!   Put it this way......we only took 1 ride!  It was a lot of fun though!


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris, you know I'm gonna use all of it if I get a chance! I think this might be a disaster in the making!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2008)

I like to walk that fine line, you wont need to use all of it in the river just above an idel is all I ever used to use.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2008)

True, but I'm gonna have to give her a whurl over at my dad's lake.  That 54lb thrust trolling motor and 2 batteries should do the trick on the river wouldn't you think.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea it will just take a little longer to get to the take out. I dont know about running up river.


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2008)

We'll take the motor to.


----------



## preston (Dec 18, 2008)

i put a 10 on a 15 foot model and hated it. scary ride


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2008)

heres mine, 15 ft Waterbug with a tuned 15 Mercury with a 4 blade Quicksilver Performance prop, with just me in it and set on the right height, it will run 28mph, right at 30 with a chop according to GPS


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2008)

of course a waterbug is heavier than a gheenoe, but i would do it, if your comfortable on the water then you shouldnt have any trouble, I have grown up going fast in a boat and racing boats so speed on the water doesnt scare me, I like going fast, I cant help it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2008)

Back in the late 70s, we hung my 20 horse Mercury on the back of my buddys 14 foor Gheenoe. He was fairly heavy so he sat in the front, and I finally got it out of the hole. Once it planed out, it was kinda like a rocket. It wouldn`t turn for nothin` though. It weren`t the best idea we ever had.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Back in the late 70s, we hung my 20 horse Mercury on the back of my buddys 14 foor Gheenoe. He was fairly heavy so he sat in the front, and I finally got it out of the hole. Once it planed out, it was kinda like a rocket. It wouldn`t turn for nothin` though. It weren`t the best idea we ever had.



I would buy that set-up from you right now, I bet that thing was awsome!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2008)

bigkga69 said:


> I would buy that set-up from you right now, I bet that thing was awsome!!





I tried to get it to plane out with only me in there. It just wouldn`t do it with one man. I ain`t jokin` about the speed. That thang ran like a striped ape.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2008)

thats cool, I want to try a 20 on mine, my 15 is virtually an 18 now after carb work, its fast but very stable and safe!!


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 30 acre lake acorss the street from my pops house.  I'm gonna let her rip his weekend.


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey SHMELTONS, where'd you find the avatar, thats cool, Duck Hunt!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2008)

Please take a movie camera when you try this out.  This will be a youtube moment for sure.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 19, 2008)

Best we try it on sat before the cold front moves in


----------



## Paddle (Dec 19, 2008)

Have another boat on standby for rescue.


----------



## GHEENOE'R (Dec 24, 2008)

Try it at least once, I have. Its a fun ride, but don't leave it on, somebody will get hurt.


----------

